# I have a coccidiosis issue



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Well I'm pretty sure the babes have coccidiosis. Well at lest one does as of right now. We noticed diarrhea yesterday. I was changing the brooder bedding this morning and had them in a box and saw which one popped. It was kind of foamy and runny. All the others were still pooping normally. 

I am going to get medicated feed this afternoon after my kids nap. My question is how many of you have used it and does it work well? Are my odds good of being able to keep them all or is the prognosis bleak?


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

That might be normal poo. Did you notice any blood? Are the chicks acting normally?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Sounds normal. Cocci will have bloody stool.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

They are active and eating and drinking. I haven't noticed blood. They weren't vaccinated against it. Only Merricks and typhoid.


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

Without seeing them, I'm leaning towards that being normal poop.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Yeah one was just runny the other a little foamy. Every other poop that I've seen looks normal! I bought a small bag of medicated feed to give them for a little bit just in case. From what I've read since they weren't vaccinated it can't do any harm. I really want them to make it, we've bonded! Haha they sit in my hand when I put in the brooder


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

They're about 16 varieties of chicken poop. If you have no blood in stool, it's not a problem.

By the time you see the blood in the stool, you should have already noticed abnormal behavior in the chicks.

I know I'll get creamed for this, and everyone is allowed their opinion-- but in my opinion medicated feed is a must. I use the stuff with amprolium in it.


----------



## VIVI (Mar 23, 2013)

I know lots of folks choose to use the non-medicated starter and I tell them to keep powdered milk on hand for loose stools, along with Corid powder. I use the medicated feed for two weeks usually. Now to treat the problem that is very common. First aid kit for birds must have's. Powdered milk, Tylan 50 mg ineluctable, duramycin powder, corid powder, sav-a- chick and bleach. There is more but I'll have to find my list for you.

I'll clean the brooder with bleach, add a little dried milk to the top of the feed it will tighten up the stools. Let me know if this does not help and I'll shake my bag of tricks.

VIVI


----------



## VIVI (Mar 23, 2013)

twentynine said:


> They're about 16 varieties of chicken poop. If you have no blood in stool, it's not a problem.
> 
> By the time you see the blood in the stool, you should have already noticed abnormal behavior in the chicks.
> 
> I know I'll get creamed for this, and everyone is allowed their opinion-- but in my opinion medicated feed is a must. I use the stuff with amprolium in it.


Na now-a-days I have learned after 35+ years in chickens this feed is a must because of the disease are so virulent. Back in the day I would have scuffed at people of this feed. But, since I work in the medical field and see what disease can because o to people, and animals. Even though I have bio security, and don't allow anyone in my chicken yard I still have issues every now in then.

VIVI


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

VIVI

I agree, years ago, never ever used medicated feed, in fact going to the feed store you would have to ask for medicated if you wanted it. Now a days it's just the opposite, you have to search for nonmedicated, you ask for chick starter/grower, medicated is what you are going to get.

Because I am brooding in 3 brooders, succesive hatch after hatch, chlorine bleach and a propane torch is what I use to sanitize my brooders between hatches.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Thank you so much. I feel better and fortunately haven't seen anything else that looks bad poop wise. I did start the medicated feed though. 

I have a RIR I bought with them all together and she hasn't grown much. The other 5 (1 RIR and 4 columbian rock) are significantly bigger than she is. Her feathers aren't growing as quickly and she sleeps a lot more often than the others. I have watched her eat and drink this afternoon. Is it possible this is the first stages of failure to thrive? Or do chickens have runts as well? Maybe a bantam got put in the RIR pullet brooder? Ill take a pic of her and my other RIR tomorrow to show you the difference.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Sorry I have so many questions! This is my first set of chickens and I want to get it right. We were told to expect losing a few so I'm not going to be shocked if it does happen. But I'd like for them to all make it!


----------



## VIVI (Mar 23, 2013)

No problem. If I can help I sure will. So she is sleeping a lot. Can you put her by herslf with a light and a stuffed animal ( small one). Then boil her an egg and give it to her. Put some sav-a-chick in her water. See if that helps. Sometimes their intestinal tract is not working correctly and it will take sometime for it to catch up so to speak. As long as she is not chirping loudly and acting lethargic. But chicks are tricky at this stage.

VIVI


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Buffalo and barbecue. I bought them on the same day. They are both supposed to be RIR full sized birds. You can see buffalo is much larger and is already getting vein filled feathers. Barbecue is much smaller and still downy. Only a little bit of wing feathers.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

She's just a little fluff ball!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Buffalo close up. See the difference? Is that common?


----------



## VIVI (Mar 23, 2013)

She looks so cute. Honestly I have never seen a bantam RIR chick. I only have the HLF variety. She looks good to me. The eyes are bright. Does she run around with the others or is she still sleeping? Check her crop after she eats to see how much you think she is eating. Maybe they are pushing her aside.

VIVI


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

She eats by herself often. When I go up to the brooder everyone else comes to see me and she will be eating. She does sleep more often then them. I'm seeing her use the water dish and the nipple bottle too. She just seems stunted. Maybe a completely different breed? They looked the same when I brought them home. My profile pic is actually buffalo the second day.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

My chicks have had on and off runny poo since I've had them. I think if I give them treats it causes loose poo too. I'd have a sample checked before I started medicated feed.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

She looks a lot younger than her big (as in LARGE) sister.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

So just to update on barbecue, she is finally showing some signs of growing! Her feathers have grown in length on her wings and she even has a little tuft on her butt. Her overall size is a little bigger too. She's still a total runt compared to the others we bought that day but I am hopeful now that there is some improvement! Plus no poop problems at all from anyone except some pasty butt on the brahmas.


----------

